

How a meme starts "in real life" - Guy starts dance party, single-handedly - landist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA8z7f7a2Pk

======
jonah
Nice!

Even if "Sorry to burst your bubble, but this wasn't spontaneous. It was
staged by a group of people similar to what 'Improv Everywhere' does." -
@FreedomUSA1 is correct, It's still a nice example of something gaining
traction and taking off. (I wonder what pct of the ultimate crowd was "in on
it" and how many joined once it'd been started.)

------
aidscholar
Feels like watching an exponential growth curve in real time.

------
ryanvm
Cute. But I can't help thinking that there's something creepy about that "me
too" component of the human psyche.

------
zaidf
Super awesome illustration of what going viral means in real life:)

------
fortes
Press coverage:
[http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Technology/Online+Dancing+clip+...](http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Technology/Online+Dancing+clip+turns+Calgary+waiter+into+worldwide+sensation/1656024/story.html)

------
malte
Tipping point at 1:30

------
steve_mobs
that's a good example

------
zeedotme
This is awesome! Gotta post it to TNW - thank you!

